# Carving 101



## randyg (Jun 11, 2010)

I usually make sawlogs, or fire wood, or just chip up everything else. Couple months ago I cut this ash around 36" dia. and the butt piece is about 5' long with 2 stubs on one end from codom leaders. Well one day I saw a bench in there so I've got it about half out now and here's my question. Once I get that bench free from the log, and all smoothed out, what can I seal it with to keep it nice outside year around? OK Last question: Barks seems nice and tight now, but is there a way to treat it to stay on, or should I peel it off? 

1st REAL carving...


----------



## john taliaferro (Jul 2, 2010)

pictures then peal the bark most of the critters will be their. then some spar varnish or polly.


----------



## mweba (Jul 7, 2010)

Where in Iowa?


----------

